# Black Phantom tetra



## Richard40 (26 Nov 2020)

Hi, my black phantom tetra seems to be losing weight, I had the same problem with my two females. They eat whatever I give them but slowly over time lose their bellies. Thought I’d ask on here as to what it could be. I have treated with EsHa 2000 last week and ESHA NDX,  thinking it could be bacterial or something inside the fish. 
I do 50% water changes weekly. It’s not being bullied. PH is stable. Tank is EA Aquascaper 600, so 186 litre. Heavily planted.


----------



## Conort2 (26 Nov 2020)

How long have you had them for? Sounds like it could be internal parasites.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Richard40 (26 Nov 2020)

Two years this December. What do you recommend? Should I take him out and treat with Esha NDX?


----------



## Conort2 (26 Nov 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Two years this December. What do you recommend? Should I take him out and treat with Esha NDX?


It could be old age then rather than parasites. I thought you was going to say they were new stock. However if you have added new stock recently then parasites could still be the case.

Esha NDX is great for camallanus worms however you’d probably have probably noticed these on your fish by now. They show as red spikes protruding from the vent of the fish. Another one you can use is wormer plus however I’d maybe hold tight on the treatment if all other fish are fine and you haven’t had Andy recent additions.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Richard40 (26 Nov 2020)

I added some rummynose tetra but this was over a month ago. Was much larger and darker colour. I’ve tried some anti bacterial in there now, hoping it can be rectified and not it’s age.


----------



## Conort2 (26 Nov 2020)

Richard40 said:


> I added some rummynose tetra but this was over a month ago. Was much larger and darker colour. I’ve tried some anti bacterial in there now, hoping it can be rectified and not it’s age.


I’d be inclined to go more down the parasite route then however I’m always wary at chucking medication at things. Sometimes they can do more harm than good.

 Esha NDX is excellent if you suspect callamanus. Panacur is also good to use however this needs to be mixed into food and ingested. If all other fish are fine it may just be an age issue. is there any chance you could take some pictures of the phantoms?

cheers


----------



## Richard40 (26 Nov 2020)

Yes I’ll try and do this tomorrow


----------



## mort (27 Nov 2020)

Two years isn't old for this tetra. If the male is top dog in the hierarchy and constantly defending his girls/breeding then they do seem to reach a point where they are worn out and fade quickly but it does sound like something else is the culprit and internal parasites is a good shout from the symptoms.


----------



## Richard40 (27 Nov 2020)

Struggling to get a picture of him. He was the top dog and endlessly used to chase the other male every day. I’ve added some Interpret anti bacterial. But not sure where or what to do next. More water changes?


----------



## Richard40 (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Conort2 (27 Nov 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Struggling to get a picture of him. He was the top dog and endlessly used to chase the other male every day. I’ve added some Interpret anti bacterial. But not sure where or what to do next. More water changes?


Keep up the water changes as they never hurt. Looking at the fish I’d say it looks like internal parasites. If you have already given the Esha NDX a go with no luck I’d go for something like kusuri wormer plus as this targets different worms to NDX. Panacur is great but you have to get the fish to eat that which can be problematic if it is already in the condition of your phantom tetra.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Richard40 (27 Nov 2020)

Where do you buy that from?


----------



## Conort2 (27 Nov 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Where do you buy that from?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SIZE...ish-Discus-500-UK-gal-2-270-ltr-/264716234837


----------



## Richard40 (28 Nov 2020)

This morning he was stuck to the filter inlet pipe. Still alive but not good. Obviously too late.
Does you use a monthly treatment of the water like Disease away or ESHA optima to help prevent disease?


----------



## Conort2 (28 Nov 2020)

Richard40 said:


> This morning he was stuck to the filter inlet pipe. Still alive but not good. Obviously too late.
> Does you use a monthly treatment of the water like Disease away or ESHA optima to help prevent disease?


No, I’m not sure any ‘additives’ like that do a great deal if I’m honest. I make sure I keep up with water changes and feed a varied diet to keep everyone healthy.

Keep an eye on your other fish, if all seems well it may have just been a one off. We all have the odd fish pass before they should and it could have been a number of things. It may be worth using the wormer plus either way when you get a chance as it isn’t a harsh treatment and doesn’t effect filter bacteria etc, however it does kill snails . 

If it was callamanus worms which the Esha NDX treats I find that if the fish gets a severe infestation that the treatment can not save the fish regardless. At least you have treated the entire tank for this issue now so these shouldn’t cause any problems going forwards as it is a very effective treatment.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Richard40 (28 Nov 2020)

Cheers Conor, I have lots of Clithon Corona in the tank so that wouldn’t work. I do 50% water changes weekly. Might up that to 60%.


----------



## dean (11 Dec 2020)

Remember parasite have a life cycle so you could of introduced them with the rummy nose and then it has gone through it’s cycle and infested your existing stock 

It’s always good to QT fish separately before adding them to your main aquarium 

If like most people you can’t do this then treat the aquarium for potential problems 

What you have to remember is very very few wholesalers or retailers QT fish 

Fish could of been in breeders ponds or holding facility if wild caught less than a week before you bought them home 

Just because fish look healthy and are eating in the shop doesn’t mean they aren’t smuggling a disease or parasite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

